# Basic Community Tank



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Good morning everyone.

Busy yesterday replacing the substrate in my community tank so thought this would be a great time to share some pictures.

Most of my fish are from the Durham fish auction and are doing great. My spotted danios are from the Hamilton auction.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice setup 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Got some big mollies!


----------

